
Show HN: An online tool to track and compare cryptocurrency predictions - analreceiver
https://www.cryptopunditapp.com
======
madeuptempacct
I like the idea, but clicking on your site, I have no idea what's going on.
You are putting up a lot of info, and none of it is relevant. Your formula, is
quite frankly, shit. You just wanted to look clever.

In short, I don't think the site gives me what I want - the ability to check
if the guy yelling "Buy now" has a proven track record.

~~~
analreceiver
Thank you, I struggle when I try to think of a way to best present the data
and the formula can be greatly improved.

In your opinion, what info would be relevant to see in the main page for each
coin?

~~~
madeuptempacct
I would start with the main coins and do them well. I think you are trying to
bite off too much. Start of with BTC - it's in the media the most and is
talked about the most. You can add Ethereum, EOS, Monero, etc later.

Then have a list of the "best" predictions of Bitcoin. I.e. Bob Lee (made up
name) says "$25,000 by March 2019".

My main problem with your site is that I don't think you can rank these people
with your formula. There is a lot that goes into it - their reputation (some
guy vs crypto hedge fund manager), their number of roughly successful
predictions, how many predictions they have made (success ratio), etc.

I know this is very generic, but hopefully it helps a little bit.

------
analreceiver
I'm open to suggestions and collaborations.

